# Lindsay Lohan – Ex Samantha besucht sie im Knast



## Mandalorianer (25 Juli 2010)

Lindsay Lohan – Ex Samantha besucht sie im Knast


Sie haben sich gestritten und wieder versöhnt. Doch es sieht ganz so aus, als hätten Samantha Ronson und Lindsay Lohan ihre turbulente Affäre in eine echte Freundschaft umwandeln können. Sam stand Lindsay bereits in den schweren Stunden vor ihrem Haftantritt bei und besuchte sie regelmäßig in der Erholungs- und Therapie-Einrichtung „Pickford Lofts in West Hollywood“ .

Jetzt wurde die 32-Jährige vor dem Frauengefängnis in Lynwood gesichtet, wo sie ihrer Exfreundin Lindsay einen Besuch abstattete. Ganz anders als noch kurz nach der Trennung lässt Ronson heute nichts auf ihre Ex kommen.

Noch vor kurzem gestand sie in einem Interview: „Ich liebe Lindsay immer noch. Als Menschen. Ich werde nicht hier sitzen und alles verleugnen, was wir hatten.“

Gut zu wissen, dass die 24-Jährige sich in der Stunde der Not wenigstens auf ihre Freunde verlassen kann. Von ihrer Familie erfuhr sie in der Vergangenheit ja eher weniger Unterstützung. Mutter Dina plante lieber eine eigene Reality-Show , als sich um die Probleme ihrer Tochter zu kümmern und jetzt sieht es auch noch ganz so aus, als würde ihr Vater Michael erneut Probleme mit dem Gesetz bekommen. Seine Verlobte Kate Major behauptet, er hätte sie in einem Wutanfall geschlagen. Michael Lohan saß bereits 2005 zwei Jahre wegen Trunkenheit am Steuer im Gefängnis. Immerhin bekam Lindsay auch Besuch von Mama Dina und Schwester Ali.

Gerüchten zufolge verbringt sie die Zeit hinter Gittern mit der Arbeit an einem neuen Album. Das könnte Lindsay ja dann ihren „wahren Freunden“ widmen.

*Eine Bestrafung mit Gefängnis ist das letzte
was man in so einer Situation braucht.
Jeder braucht in so einer Situation Hilfe und keine 
Gefängnis.
Einem normal Bürger passiert sowas nämlich nicht
Nur weil sie ein Promi ist und in der Öffentlichkeit steht ...Tsss
Das wird Hier bei uns in Deutschland auch so gehandhabt
Das ne frechheit 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (26 Juli 2010)

nicht aufregen Gollum


----------

